# bloody mucus in stool!!



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

Hello

This morning my 7 month old chi did a normal poop then around an hour later he did another small poop but it was runny and had bloody mucus in it.

What could this be???

He is eating and drinking fine.

Im confused as he did two poops yesterday that was normal and the one this morning that was normal and then the bloody mucus.

Thanks x


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey, I'm sorry, I can't be of help, just wanted to say I hope Alfie is alright, Daisy sends him licks.


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

hiya my pup had that and i was told to give a little yakult or natural yogart,to put some friendly bacteria back inside her,it helps balance the natural enzymes in the stomach,because it could of been irriated,it sorted out my pup,who also had mucus and blood, i told the vet what i did and she said that was fine/good

i give my 3 some yakult every so often they like it,

just passing on what i did which worked for me but maybe you should check with a vet just incase

wishing you all the best


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I had this problem with my Pip once and I know how scary it is to see that. It's probably something minor and will pass, especially since he is eating and drinking fine, but to be on the safe side, I'd consult with your vet. If it happens again, I'd take him in. The yogurt is a good tip and also switching to something easy for them to digest, like boiled hamburger and rice. 

With Pip we never were able to really pinpoint what caused it for certain other than possibly food allergies. I changed his diet and used forti flora (little probiotic packets you put on their food) for a bit and he's been fine ever since. I hope he's all better soon. Keep us posted! xx


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Bloody mucous usually means irritation in the colon. Dogs bleed much easier than humans, I understand. Sometimes bloody stools means there are worms. Maybe a vet visit is in order, unless he is perfectly OK tomorrow. Sue


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

Hi everyone

Thanks for your replies.

Today alfie has had 2 normal stools and is fine, im wondering if he ate something, he is like a hoover and will bring me leafs, sticks and flowers from the garden lol.

I bought some worming tablets anyway as he is due to be wormed, i will also remember the yoghurt in future.

Thanks xx


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi my buster brings sticks grass leaves you name it and he eats them all and hes very healthy i worried the first few months i had him but now at a year old and he still loves to eat all his sticks from outside i just over look it


----------

